# PHP Drop Down Menü



## Dark Ranger (27. Oktober 2006)

Also ich wollte ein Drop Down Menü dynamisch füllen, aber ich denke das bekomme ich hin, das habe ich auch schon mit einer Tabelle gemacht. Allerdings muss ich jetzt wissen was der User im DropDown Menü auswählt, das brauche ich dann, damit ich weiß welchen Datensatz ich in meiner SQL Datenbank ansprechen muss. 
Der User soll einen Film bewerten können, er soll dann halt zwischen 1-6 auswählen können, dies wollte ich über Radiobuttons machen. 

Das ganze muss dann verarbeitet werden, dazu nehme ich dann alle addierten noten, zähle die ausgewählte note hinzu, nehme dann die anzahl der votes, zähle einen hinzu und teile dann die addierten noten/die anzahl der votes, dadruch dürfte ich dann die bewertung haben oder nicht? 

Das Problem liegt jetzt darin, dass ich nicht weiß wie ich auslese was der user ausgewählt sowohl im dropdown menü als auch bei den radiobuttons. Danach dürfte ich doch meine Formel anwenden können oder?


----------



## hikeda_ya (27. Oktober 2006)

also die Film ID übergibst du getrennt. zu der Liste



```
echo '
		      <select name="auswertung" size=1>';
		
		 echo '
		 			<option value="1">note 1</option>
		 			<option value="2">note 2</option>
		 			<option value="3">note 3</option>
		 			<option value="4">note 4</option>
		 			<option value="5">note 5</option>
		 			<option value="6">note 6</option>';	
		 echo	'
		 			</select>';

insert into tabelle
set note= auswertung value
id = film id
```

das selbe Prinzip machst du mit den Radio Buttons


----------



## Ramon (27. Oktober 2006)

Ich würde jedoch dazu noch ein hidden-Feld nehmen, welches die FilmID beinhaltet. Solltest du mehrere Filme auf einer Seite bewertbar machen, müsstest du diese natürlich entsprechend trennen.


```
print "<input type='hidden' name='film1' value='ID des Films'>";
```


----------



## hikeda_ya (27. Oktober 2006)

das meinte ich mit 



hikeda_ya hat gesagt.:


> also die Film ID übergibst du getrennt. zu der Liste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dark Ranger (27. November 2006)

```
<?php 
include ("checkuser.php"); 
?> 
<html> 
<head> 
  <title>Bewertungen</title> 
  <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="style.css" />
</head> 
<body>
<h1 align="center">Bewertungen</h1>
<?php
include("navi.php");
?>
<div id="Inhalt">
<?php
include("dbconnect.php");
$sql = "SELECT * FROM Filme"; // dein select
$result = mysql_query($sql); // ausführen des selects und speichern in ein resultset
echo ('<form action="Bewertung_durch.php method="post">');
echo ('<select name="Film" size="1">');
while($row = mysql_fetch_array($result)) // schleife solange ausführen bis resultset keine zeilen mehr hat
{
  echo ('<option value="');
  echo($row['Id']);
  echo ('">');
  echo($row['Titel']);
  echo ('</option>');
}
echo ('</select>');
echo ('<input type=radio name="Bewertung" value="1">1');
echo ('<input type=radio name="Bewertung" value="2">2');
echo ('<input type=radio name="Bewertung" value="3">3');
echo ('<input type=radio name="Bewertung" value="4">4');
echo ('<input type=radio name="Bewertung" value="5">5');
echo ('<input type=radio name="Bewertung" value="6">6');
echo ('<br>');
echo ('<input type="submit" value="berwerten">');
?>
  </div>
</body> 
</html>
```

So habe ich es bis jetzt, nun wollte ich dann für den bestimmten Film die Summe der Noten bilden und die Anzahl der Votes speichern und das dann nachher teilen, sodass ich die Bewertung erhalte.


```
include("dbconnect.php");
$Film = $_POST["Film"];
$Bewertung = $_POST["Bewertung"];
```
soweit habe ich es in dem anderen Formular, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich weitermachen soll mit dem rechnen und auslesen und wieder reinschreiben, vielleicht kann mir ja wer helfen.


----------

